# معجزة سبت النور حقيقة ام خرافة - الرد على شريف جابر



## stevv (7 سبتمبر 2018)

*
معجزة سبت النور حقيقة ام خرافة ؟


​ مقدمه | introduction​ الصراحه لولا ان الفيديو ليه وصول لعدد كبير واعتقد انه ممكن يخدع بعض الناس وخاصتا الشباب انا مكنتش سبت إلى ورايا عشان أرد عليه ،  شريف جابر م الشخصيات إلى انا بحبها انا بحب الشباب إلى عندها حس نقدى او بتفكر وتبحث ، بس هو محتاج ظبط زوايا ، شريف شاب صغير عنده قناه على اليوتيوب بينزل فيديوهات بيعبر فيها عن فكرة ضد الاديان ، بس هو لسه ناقصه كتير ومحتاج يدرس بموضوعيه مواضيعه لأن مستواة قليل ومحتواة مبهر بالنسبه لاشخاص ملهاش ف البحث الدينى والمراهقين لكن محتواة استعراضى فقط ومبيتاخدش بجديه من شخص عنده اضطلاع ، يعنى مثلا فى بدايه الفيديو بيقول  " سبت النور ده هو اقدس  يوم عند المسيحيين عشان ده إلى المسيح مات و اتدفن فيه " فى الحقيقه اى حد يعرف ان المسيح اتدفن يوم الجمعه إلى بنسميها "الجمعه العظيمه" اصلا اليهود ممنوع عليهم يعملوا اى عمل نهائى فى السبت دول حتى استعجلوا دفنه عشان يدفنوة قبل السبت 

إلى قدمه شريف فى الفيديو 
(1) شهاده صلاح الدين 
(ا) الشهاده نفسها خاطئه تاريخيا : حيث أنه لم يمت فى الفصح التالى بل بعد ذلك بسنوات كثيرة وأن عند دخوله القدس كان سبت النور قد انتهى من ست شهور فكيف يقول انه زار الكنيسه فى ذلك العام ؟
(ب) المؤرخ صاحب الشهاده مجهول و مصدر القصه هو من كتاب دنيماركى غير متوفر و لم يذكر مصدر لقصته من الاساس (اخترعها) 
(2) تفتيش البطريرك
(3)النار بتولع لوحدها
(3)شهادات 
(5)الصلاه
(6)الروسيه
(7)شهاده ديدوروس
(8)النار مبتحرقش 


الجزء الاول:
شهاده صلاح الدين | Salah aldin testimony



​
بيقول المغفور له شريف 
"القصة محصلتش دي مجرد تأليف أولا هم بيقولوا ان صلاح الدين مات في بداية الصوم الكبير التالي  هو المفروض عام 1188 م بعد دخول المسلمين بسنة ولكن ده مينفعش لان صلاح الدين مات عام 1193  مش 1188 "
شريف عرض الصورة دى من موقع عربى


​وبنى عليها افتراضات وتخيلات وارهق نفسه ، لو كان رجع للمصدر الى مكتوب تحت إلى متترجم عنه مكنش خلى واحد زيي يدمر كل الرغى إلى قاله والمراجع وكل الوقت إلى ضيعه .

الكلام العربى هو ترجمه من المصدر الأساسى للكلام ده وهو كتاب نيلز كريستيان وده النص كامل 

the report written by the English chronicler, Gautier Vinisauf, deserves special attention as it relates a very interesting anecdote about the ceremony as it occurred in the year 1192.
"In 1187, the Saracens under the direction of Sultan Salah ad-Dîn took Jerusalem. In that year, the Sultan desired to be present at the celebration, even though he was not a Christian. Gautier Vinisauf tells us what happened: "On his arrival, the celestial fire descended suddenly, and the assistants were deeply moved. 
The Christians demonstrated their joy by chanting the greatness of God, the Saracens on the contrary said that the fire which they had seen to come down was produced by fraudulent means. Salah ad-Dîn, wishing to expose the imposture, caused the lamp, which the fire from heaven had lighted, to be extinguished, but the lamp relit immediately. 
He caused it to be extinguished a second time and a third time, but it relit as of itself. Thereupon, the Sultan confounded cried out in prophetic transport: 'Yes, soon shall I die, or I shall lose Jerusalem.' This prophecy was accomplished, for Salah ad-Dîn died the following Lent." [1]l]
الترجمه :
” يستحق التقرير الذي كتبه المؤرخ  الإنجليزي غوتير فينيسوف اهتماما خاصا لأنه يرتبط بحكاية مثيرة للاهتمام حول المراسم كما حدثت في عام 1192.
في عام 1187 ، أخذ المسلمون تحت قيادة السلطان صلاح الدين القدس. 
في تلك السنة (إلى هى 1192) ، أراد السلطان أن يكون حاضرا في الاحتفال ، على الرغم من أنه لم يكن مسيحيا. يخبرنا غوتير فينيسوف ما حدث :
[عند وصوله ، اندلع الحريق السماوي فجأة  وتحرك مساعديه بشده
أظهر المسيحيون فرحتهم من خلال تمجيد الله ، وقال المسلمون على العكس من ذلك أن النار التي رأوها تنزل كانت تنتج عن طريق وسائل احتيالية.
أراد صلاح الدين ان يكشف الخدعه فقام بإطفاء المصباح الذي أضاءته النار من السماء ، لكن المصباح كان يضاء مجددا على الفور ، وحاول اطفائها مرة واثنين وثلاثه لكنها كانت تضاء مرة اخرى من نفسها  ،عندئذ ، صرخ السلطان مرتبكًا بنبؤة: "نعم ، ساموت قرييا ، أو سأفقد القدس". هذه النبوءة قد تمت ، لأن صلاح الدين توفي الصوم الكبير التالي." ]

الجزء الاول من الكلام هو كلام نيل نفسه مش كلام غوتير اصلا ، نيل بيقول ان غوتير وصف الأحداث إلى حصلت عام 1931 (مش 1187 عام دخول المسلمين القدس) وبعد كده بيقول فى عام 1187 دخل المسلمين القدس  وبعد كده قرر صلاح الدين انه يحضر الاحتفال وده فى العام إلى هو ذكرة فى البدايه اصلا ، إلى شريف ولا جاب سيرته ، بعد كده بين علامات التنصيص "..." بيذكر كلام جوتير إلى فيه وصف للاحداث بس .

كان نفسى اقنع نفسى أنه بيقول كده عن عدم علم لكن للأسف فهو عرض كلام نيلز من الكتاب


​ لكن حذف اول سطر إلى بيقول
Gautier Vinisauf, deserves special attention as it relates a very interesting anecdote about the ceremony as it occurred in the year 1192.
عيب ياشريف خليك شريف

بيكمل شريف ويقول :
"ول مصدر حقيقي للقصة نفسها هو كاتب دنيماركي مسيحي اسمه نيلز كريستيان ، لكتاب دهو ملهوش أي تلاتين لازمة. مش موجود نهائي لا في مكتبات اجنبية ولا على امازون ولا حتى مترجم للانجليزي مش موجود غير بس على اربع مواقع دنماركية اتنين منهم بيتباع مستعمل والسبب واضح جدا لما تعرف ان الكتاب مبيوقولش أي مصادر. الكتاب دوه جواه بيقول ان كان فيه شخص اسمه جوتيه فنسوف هو الي بيحكي عن صلاح الدين الايوبي لما انهار وبكى وعيط اول ما شاف النار المقدسة دية بس مذكرش المصدر بتاعه ولا قال مين هو جوني فينزوف أصلا ولا جاب أي مصادر تانية لنفس القصة. يعني انت متخيل ان قصة المفروض انها مهمة جدا ملهاش أي مرجع تاريخي او مصدر يتكلم عنها غير كاتب مسيحي على لسان واحد انت لو كتبت اسمه في جوجل مش هتلاقي له وجود. فكر فيها القصة تاليف." 

ركز معايا عشان الكلام إلى جاى مهم .

1.هل جوتير فنسوف مجهول ؟
جوتير فينسوف (Gautier Vinisauf) هو كاتب ومؤرخ معاصر ، عاش فى نهايه  القرن الثانى عشر ، ومحور كتاباته كانت عن الحروب الصليبيه 

يقول Joseph François Michaud وهو مؤرخ فرنسى كبير من القرن التاسع عشر ، المتخصص فى الحروب الصليبيه- ويسمى بمؤرخ الحروب الصليبيه- فى كتابه Histoire des croisades






​غوتير فنسوف كان معروفا فى وقته ، اى فى عام 1200 ، ككاتب وشاعر ، وكتب غوتير كشاهد للاشياء التى يرويها هنا وهو يعبر عن نفسه فى مقدمته <كلام ملوش لازمه > ...في الفصول الثمانين التي يتكون منها أول كتاب من أعماله يتكلم عن دخول صلاح الدين لفلسطين [2]

نستفيد من الكلام ده ان Gautier Vinisauf هو شخصيه معروفه ومشهوره وكان معاصر لصلاح الدين بل ان المؤرخ كان لديه كتبه واقتبس من مقدمته ، وكمان كاتب فصل كامل عنه ! واستشهد به كثيرا فى كتابه واقتبس منه .

ونفس الكلام ده هتلاقيه موجود فى كتب كتير زى
Nouvelle Encyclopédie Théologique, ou Nouvelle Série de Dictionnaires sur Toutes les Parties de la Science Religieuse, Vol 18 
صفحه 141 ل Jacques Paul Migne

Dictionnaire Historique, Geographique Et Biographique Des Croisades: Embrassant Toute La Lutte Du Christianisme Et de L'Islamisme صفحه 141 ل Édouard d' Ault-Dumesnil‏
Dictionnaire Général Et Complet des Persécutions Souffertes par l'Église Catholique Depuis Jésus-Christ Jusqu'à Nos Jours vol18 صفحه 141 لPaul Belouino

 بس فى مشكله دلؤت ، شريف لما راح عمل سيرش على جوجل ملاقاش حاجه عنه ، فراح قال اوبا احنا بيتضحك علينا والشخص ده ملوش وجود والقصه متالفه

ارجع كده ياشريف - هنتعبك معلش - واعمل سيرش تانى بس المرادى تحت اسم Geoffrey Vinsauf ، اسم جوفرى هو الاسم التانى ل جوتير حيث ان جوتير اسم فرنسى اصلا معروف بيه جوفرى فنسوف فى فرنسا [3]

شوف كده ايه إلى طلعلك ؟ كل المواقع بتتكلم عنه زى مثلا [ويكيبديا ، اوكسفورد ، هارفارد ، جورنال شيكاغوا ، وهتلاقى كتبه متوفرة على امازون وجوجل بوكس ]
وبتقول عنه ويكيبيديا (حبيبتك)


​عاش فى 1200 هو ممثل للحركة النحوية في العصور الوسطى المبكرة ، والتي يطلق عليها اسم جيمس ج. ميرفي لاهتمامه بتدريس الشعر  ، يعتقد أنه ولد في نورماندي ، لكنه تلقى تعليمه في البداية في سانت فريديس وايد ، أكسفورد. ويقال إنه عاد إلى القارة لإجراء مزيد من الدراسة الجامعية ، أولاً في باريس ثم في إيطاليا[٤]


وهو طبعا نفس الكلام الى وصفه بيه المؤرخ الفرنسى (ارجع للكتاب عشان انا كسلت اترجم التفاصيل ) 


س2: هل نيل كريستيان اختلق القصه ؟

كتاب نيل كريستيان Mirakler Møder mellem Himmel og Jord صدر عام 2002 . فى الوقت إلى شريف جابر قاعد فيه تحت البطانيه بيتفرج على جيم اوف ثرونز وبيفكر فى كيف بدء الخلق ، كان نيلز سافر اورشليم وحضر الحدث بنفسه واختبرة واجرى لقائات مع العديد من الشهود العيان هناك والاساقفه بل مع البابا نفسه ! والكتاب إلى انت شايفه من موقعك (السرير) ملوش تلاتين لازمه ، الكتاب ده اتكتب بعد جوله طويله لنيلز سافر فيها اسبانيا وايطاليا ودمشق واورشليم وعده أماكن عشان يتحقق بنفسه ويكون ادله ويكون شاهد عيان .
شريف بيحاول يوصل للشخص ان نيل ده واحد صايع وبيحاول ان يلفق قصص وادله عشان ينصر المسيحيه ويجذب الناس ليها لدرجه ان بيالف قصص ! وبينسبها لناس كمان ! 

نيلز كريستيان هو بروفيسور ومعاه دكتوراة وعده مؤهلات من اكبر الجامعات الصراحه الcv بتاعه ضخم ويحترم تقدر تراجعه من هنا 
https://www.frias.uni-freiburg.de/en/people/fellows/current-fellows/hvidt
نيلز فى كتابه كان بيعرض المعجزات المختلفه بحيادية ويناقش الادله الى بتؤيدها ، وف الاخر قال
Miracles cannot be proved
The miracle is, as most miracles are, surrounded by unexplainable factors. As Archbishop of Tiberias Alexios said when I met him in Jerusalem:
"The miracle has never been filmed and most probably never will be. Miracles cannot be proved. Faith is required for a miracle to bear fruit in the life of a person and without this act of faith there is no miracle in the strict sense. The true miracle in the Christian tradition has only one purpose: to extend the Grace of God in creation, and God cannot extend his Grace without the faith on behalf of his creatures. Therefore there can be no miracle without faith."[4]

الترجمه
 لا يمكن إثبات المعجزات
المعجزة هي ، مثل معظم المعجزات ، محاطة بعوامل غير قابلة للتفسير. وكما قال رئيس أساقفة طبريا أليكسيوس عندما التقيت به في القدس:
"لم يتم تصوير هذه المعجزة أبداً ، ولن يحدث ذلك أبداً. لا يمكن إثبات المعجزات. الإيمان مطلوب لمعجزة تؤتي ثمارها في حياة شخص ما وبدون هذا الفعل الإيماني لا توجد معجزة بالمعنى الدقيق للكلمة. إن المعجزة الحقيقية في التقليد المسيحي لها غرض واحد فقط: تمديد نعمة الله في الخلق ، والله لا يستطيع أن يمدّد نعمة من دون الإيمان  ، لذلك لا يمكن أن تكون هناك معجزة بدون إيمان.

ف نيلز كريستيان إلى انت بتتهمه بأنه بيلفق ويدلس بالشكل ده هو نفسه بيقول ان معجزة النور منقدرش نثبتها وأنها شئ ايمانى ، لا هو بيقولك يلا آمن بقى ولا بيقول ياملحد اهه معجزات 

مصدر القصه :

الحقيقه مش نيلز كريستيان فى 2002 هو الى اخترع القصه ، لا ، مصدر القصه دى بترجع للمؤرخ الفرنسي Joseph François Michaud‏ عام 1834 فى كتابه Correspondance d'Orient وده ملهوش علاقه لا بمعجزات ولا نور مقدس ده عبار عن مراسلات بينه وبين قريبه وبتتكلم عن الحرب العالميه 

وده سرده للقصه 


​يشير المؤرخ غوتييه فينسوف إلى أن صلاح الدين ، سيد المدينة المقدسة ، ذهب إلى القبر المقدس في عيد الفصح المجيد ، ليشهد على نزول النار المقدسة ، وبيروى القصه بعد كده من نزول النار ومحاوله صلاح الدين اطفائها عده مرات ونبؤة صلاح الدين وتحققها [5]

المفاجأة​وهى الكتاب الاصلى لجوتير فينسوف ! وده مش هتلاقيه مذكور فى اى موقع أو كتاب ، الكتاب إلى اقتبس منه Joseph François والى هو مصدر القصه دى الاصلى هو كتاب Itinerarium Peregrinorum et Gesta Regis Ricardi وهو كتاب لاتينى عن روايات الحرب العالميه التالته ، كتب فى الفترة مابين 1189-1192 يعنى فى نفس فترة وقوع الحدث ! 

وده النص بتاعه ، مترجم من اللاتنيه بواسطه  Helen J. Nicholson



​
الترجمه
فى الفصح 4 ابريل 1192 ، صلاح الدين محاطا بحاشيته ذهب إلى قبر الرب المبجل فى اورشليم ، ذهب ليكشف حقيقه النار السماويه التى تسقط من السماء بقوة الهية ، فى ذلك اليوم وتضئ المصابيح . لبعض الوقت صلاح الدين وبعض الاتراك شاهدوا بانتباة اخلاص الاسرى المسيحيين فى الاصفاد يتضرعون إلى الله وفجأة ، النار المقدسه أتت وانارت المصابيح وبدأت تضئ وتلمع ، عندما رأو ذلك تحركوا بشده ، والمسيحيين ابتهجوا ومجدوا الله باصوات عاليه ، عندما كان المسلمين مصعوقين بالمعجزة ، وانكروا مايروة وادعوا ان النار وهم ماكر ابتدعت لخداعهم ، أطفأ صلاح الدين المصباح لكنه كلما انطفا اشتعل مرة اخرى بقوة الهيه لمده ثلاث مرات ، السلطان تحرك بألم بعد رؤيته للمعجزة واوحى اليه بنبؤة وقال بدون شك سأموت قريبا أو سافقد القدس ، ومات صلاح الدين فى الصوم الكبير التالى .[6]

النص الاصلى إلى بيرجع لنفس زمن الحادثه بيقول أنها حصلت فى 1992 - مش زى ما شريف افتكر انها فى 1187 اذا كان اصلا صلاح الدين قفل الكنيسه  السنه دى! - ونفس النص ونفس التفاصيل هى الى قالها نيلز كريستيان 

لكن المفاجأة الثانيه ان الكتاب ده مكتبهوش جوتير اصلا ! الكتاب كان بيعتقد زمان ان غوتير بنسوف هو إلى كتبه بعد كده اكتشفوا ان الكاتب هو  Richard de Templo إلى عاش فى الفترة مابين 1190–1229 يعنى معاصر للاحداث مش بس كده ده كان بيذهب مع ريتشارد قلب الاسد فى سفرياته ! وكان بيسجل الأحداث إلى بتحصل[7]

الملخص
جوتير فينسوف هو كاتب ومؤرخ انجليزى عاش فى نفس الفترة إلى حصلت فيها الأحداث وليه كتب عن الحروب الصليبيه واشار ليه واقتبس منه المؤرخ فى كتبه الشهيرة عن الحروب الصليبيه ، جوتير هو الاسم الفرنسى المعروف بيه  لكن هو اسمه الاصلى هو جوفرى فينسوف وهو مشهور جدا ، نيلز كريستيان نقل من كلام المؤرخ الفرنسى القدير  إلى ذكر القصه عن جوفرى فنسوف حتى ان نيلز نقل اسم جوفرى الفرنسى إلى هو جوتير ، المؤرخ نفسه نقل من كتاب إلى كان بيعتقد زمان ان الكاتب بتاعه هو جوفرى بنسوف فنسب الكلام إلى جوفرى لكن الكتاب اصلا بيرجع إلى ريتشارد دى تمبلو وهو معاصر ايضا للاحداث بل وكان من المهتمين والقريبين للاحداث وتكلم فى جزء كامل عن صلاح الدين .

الجزء التانى:
تفتيش البطريرك | Inspection of the Patriarch




​يقول شريف 
"بيقولك بقى ان البطريرك وهو داخل للقبر بيتفتش تفتيش ذاتي عن طريق الشرطة الإسرائيلية نفسها. وعلى الرغم إني نفسي اصدق ان ده فعلا الي بيحصل الا ان ده غير صحيح تماما مفيش أي تفتيش بيحصل على البطريرك وهو داخل القبر نهائي ...كل الي انت شايفهم حولين البطريرك دول الحرس والخدم بتوعه...مفيش أي حد بيفتش البطريرك من لحظة دخوله الكنيسة القيامة نفسها لحد ما يخش القبر"
بالنسبه لتفتيش البطريرك بيعود للمسلمين الاتراك حيث كان هناك اضطهاد شديد ضد المعجزة دى لدرجه ان أحد الملوك بدل الفتيل إلى نحاس عشان مايشتعلش ! ، فالموضوع حاليا تقليدى مش بياخد حيز كبير من الاهتمام لان المعجزة بتتم على نطاق واسع وفى تصوير الكاميرات فبيبقى مجرد إشراف على خلع البطريرك الملابس حيث ان التونيه اصلا مفيهاش اى أماكن أو جيوب عشان يتحط فيها اى حاجه ، بمعنى البطريرك مبيتفتش تفتيش ذاتى لانه مش حرامى مثلا ! لكن البطريرك بيخلع كل هدومه أمام رئيس الأمن وبيتاكد انه مبيحملش مصدر اشتعال , وحسب كل المصادر وكل شهود العيان فالشرطه بتتاكد ان مفيش اى مصدر للاشتعال


**
الجزء الثالث :
النار تشتعل وحدها | Self ignition of fire



​بيقول 
"في الحقيقة مفيش ولا فيديو واحد بس متصوره فيه النار بتاعت يوم سبت النور وهي بتولع لوحدها كده قدام الناس ، كل الضجة المثارة حولين ان النار دي بتولع لوحدها دي مجرد قصص واشاعات عمالة يتناقلها الطرفين "

فكرة ان النار بتولع لوحدها دى بتنقسم لجزئين (1) النار داخل القبر (2) النار خارج القبر 

(1)النار داخل القبر بتولع لوحدها فى الشموع إلى مع البطريرك وحسب ديدوروس انه بتختلف الطرق من سنه لأخرى وبيظهرله عمود منير وحسب ثيوفيلوس فالنار بتشتعل فى قطن بيحطه على القبر، ومنه تضاء الشموع إلى بتبقى معاه ، مفيش فيديو ليه من داخل القبر ؟ لان مفيش تصوير اصلا ف القبر ، البطريرك بيدخل وحده ويصلى والشموع بتضاء  .

بيبقى فى فتحه من جانبى القبر بيقف الناس عندها وبيشوفوا البطريرك جوا واشتعال النار ومنها بيسلم ليهم النار قبل خروجه .

(2)النار خارج القبر 

حسب تاريخ النور المقدس فالنور ملوش شكل ثابت فى ظهوره ، ف البدايه كان بيظهر فى مصابيح بعد كده بقى فى شموع حتى كيفيه ظهورة بتختلف ، فعندنا شهادات تاريخيه ان النور كان بيظهر من تلقاء نفسه ، والشهادات دى ليها موثوقيه تاريخيه كبيرة جدا ، ليه ؟ 
عشان شهادات متعدده ومن ازمنه مختلفه ومن شهود عيان ومن جهات مختلفه ! زى المسلمين  . 

المعجزة بتحصل ازاى ؟ المعجزة بتتم عند دخول البطريرك للقبر واداء الصلاه ثم بيعطى النار للناس ويتناقلوها وهناك من تضاء شموعه تلقائيا وده كله من سرد شهود عيان .

وده فيديو مهم جدا فى عام 1994 بيظهر فى أضواء زرقاء بتملئ المكان (ودى أشار إليها العديد على مر التاريخ) وبيشتعل الضوء أعلى ، وبتمر كرة من الضوء وسط الحجاج
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=difbIzktBSM
وده تحليل بالكمبيوتر للفيديو
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LNAPZQfrMMI

ودى شهاده شهود عيان والمصور نفسه
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=d-lBVLg7cqU

الجزء الرابع :
الشهادات | The Testimonies


​ويقول شريف
امال مين الي بيولع النار؟ ياشريف البطريرك هو الي بيولعها "

ذكى ياشريف 

"سنة 1880 المطران نيكيفوروس فيوتوكوس قال في تصريح ليه ان النار مش بتنزل من السماء زي ما الناس فاكرة ده البطريرك هو الي بيولعها بنفسه بعدين يطلع يوزعها على المؤمنين علشان يطهروا بها ذنوبهم ، بطريارك القدس افرايم الثاني وده قام بالمعجزة بنفسه حكى عن تجربة يوم السبت ده ، وصف مراسم اليوم كله بان مفهاش أي معجزة خالص ، نفس الكلام دوت قاله البابا جيريجوري التاسع سنة 1238 م والبابا ده هو اعلى رتبة في الكنيسة "

قبل م امسك كل اقتباس ففى حاجه لازم نفهمها ، وهو ايه قيمه اى اقتباس ؟ ، المعجزة مش شئ عقائدى او دراسى عشان نستدل بآراء علماء او آباء مثلا فكل شخص يدلى برأيه واعتقاده هناك الكثير من الانجيليين والكاثوليك من لايؤمنوا بالمعجزة حتى من الارثوذكس ، ده شئ راجع ليك سواء تصدقه أو لا فشهاده البابا زى شهادتى  ملهاش قيمه للاستدلال لانه مش شئ عقائدىىىىىى ، امتى تبقى ليها لازمه ؟ اذا كان المتحدث نفسه هو البطريرك او من قام بالمعجزة هنا يكون للكلام قيمه .

نيكيفوروس ثيوتوكوس Nikephoros Theotokis​
اتولد عام 1731 ومات 1800 وهو رئيس اساقفه فى روسيا 

اول حاجه فين كلمه يطهروا بيها نفسهم دى ؟ 




تانى حاجه وهو ان الكلام إلى عارضه ده مش كلامه اصلا ده كلام واحد اسمه سكوت نيفينز بيلخص الكلام إلى قاله نيكيفوروس.





3.ايه مصدر شريف ع الكلام ده ؟ 
مصدرة هو كتاب Φωτομαχικά-Αντιφωτομαχικά
الكتاب ده مش لنيكوفروس اصلا ده لواحد اسمه جورج ميتالينوس وبينتقد  المعجزة ، فبنفس اسلوبك الكتاب ده يونانى ملوش اى تلاتين لازمه ومش موجود على امازون ومش مترجم ومفيش مصدر هاه ؟ 

بس انا هكون احسن منك وهقولك اوكى 
وهصدق

شريف قص أهم حته من كلام نيكوفروس لما نقل من سكوت ، وهو السطر ده 
The Patriarch produces fire over the Life-giving Sepulchre by striking a flint

ده النص اليونانى لكلام نيكوفروس

« Ουκ απ' ουρανού κατέρχεται, ουδ' από του τάφου αναβλύζει, αλλ' ο επί την διακονίαν ταύτην ταχθείς αρχιερεύς εν τω λεγομένω εισελθών Κουβουκλίω, τον πυρίτην παίων πυρ εξάγει επάνω του ζωοδόχου Τάφου , είτα εφάψας τας εν τω τάφω πρότερον τριβείσας λαμπάδας κρατών εξέρχεται και το φως μεταδίδωσιν ως ηγιασμένον τη επαφή και προσψαύσει του Παναγίου Τάφου »[7]

سكوت ترجم πυρίτην غلط هى معناها بيريت ، طب ايه معنى كل ده ياستيف ؟

نيكوفوروس بيقول ان البطريرك بيصنع النور من خلال الضرب على البيريت ! 
والبيريت ده عبار عن معدن صلب

يعنى نيكوفروس بيقول ان النار دى بيصنعها البطريرك لما يخبط حجرين البيريت فى بعض بتطلع شرارة ! 

طبعا لو خدنا الكلام ده على محمل الجد
1.فعشان تنتج نار من الشرارة لازم يكون فى ماده قابله للاشتعال مش مجرد ضرب الحجر 
2.بيصاحب ده كميه كبيرة من الدخان ده غير الرائحه ده غير الاسوداد ده غير الصوت ده غير ان النار كانت أوقات بتنزل من السماء 

ف فى الاخر يعنى نيكفوروس هو من نقاد المعجزة وبيرفضها ، ومعندوش اى معلومات موثوقه حيث أنه ملوش علاقه باورشليم اصلا وشهادته بأصل النار بيفسد شهادته كلها 

افرايم الثاني | Ephraim II​1.الكلام إلى عارضه ده برضه مش اقتباس من افرايم لكن ده كلام سكوت نيفينز
2.المصدر هو كتاب يونانى برضه اسمه Μνημεία της ιστορίας των Αθηναίων لواحد اسمه ديمتريوس كامبوروغلو ومعتقدش ان الكتاب ده ليه علاقه اصلا بالموضوع هو خده من سكوت برضه

لكن عالعموم افرايم الثانى هو البطريرك رقم 125 على اورشليم ، وهنا الموضوع خطير لان الكلام على البطريرك نفسه إلى بيقوم بالمعجزة ! 
لكن هل الكلام ده بيعود ليه ؟

الحقيقه لا ، الكلام ده موجود فى مخطوطه 1457 فى المكتبه الوطنيه فى اليونان[8]

إلى قال الكلام ده مش البطريرك ! لكن واحد سمع من واحد ! المخطوطه ل Neophytos Kafsokalivitis  قال انه سمع من واحد ان البطريرك لغى المراسم ووصفها بأنها صناعه يدويه 

بعيدا عن ان الكلام مش من البطريرك لكن من واحد سمع من واحد !
ف احنا معندناش مرسوم فعلا كتبه افرايم عن إلغاء الحفل او اى دليل على ده ومش منطقى أنه يوصف بالخدعه ويتم الغاؤة والبطريرك إلى بعده يرجعه تانى ويقول أنها معجزة !
 فيقول ميتالينوس (وهو إلى استشهد بيه شريف فى شهاده نيكوفروس) 

بيان افرام غير موجود ولا يوجد دعم او ذكر من المصادر أنه تم مثل ذلك الحدث[9] .

 2.زى ماذكرنا وذكر شريف ان نيكوفوروس كان ضد المعجزة وقال ان البطريرك بيصنعها ، ونيكوفوروس كان البطريرك إلى فى زمنه هو افرايم ! والعجيب أنه ما استدلش بيه على كلامه او ذكر حتى أنه ألغى الاحتفال 
بيقول Hadjiioannou Angeliki :
 لا يوجد مصدر آخر لهذا البيان حتى إشارة غير مباشرة إلى مثل هذا البيان من قبل البطريرك حتى ثيوتوكيس ، خصم المعجزة ، لا يذكر مثل هذا البيان من البطريرك ، ولا حتى أنه يعرف شيئاً عن الجهد أو الفكر المفترض بإلغاء المراسم [10] .

3.فى شهاده مكتوبه من واحد اسمه نيكولاس لوغاديس وبتقول ان افرايم كان بيشجع الناس على الحج و كان بيتهم كل شخص  بيمنع او يعثر الناس انها تروح هناك ![11]

جيريجوري التاسع | Gregory IX​
هو اصلا كاثوليكى ومن روما ومعتبش اورشليم اصلا قبل كده ، ومعروف تحفظ بعض الكاثوليك خصوصا فى الفترة دى ضد المعجزة بسبب شويه خلافات سياسيه وطائفيه ، ف ايه قيمه الاستشهاد بيه ! ولا هو عشان معاه لقب "بابا" يعنى ؟**
الجزء الخامس :
الصلاة | The Prayer




​يكمل شريف ويقول 
"لو انت مش مقتنع تعالي مع بعض نقرأ الصلاة الي بيقولها البطيرك (ويقصد البطريرك) بنفسه لما يخش جوة قبر المسيح هي بتتقال باليوناني وطويلة شوية لكني هقول لك مقطع بسيط بس منها ، نحن نفعل هذا في ذكرى نزولك للقبر بنور الوهيتك اضأت الأرض هنا واثناء اهم يوم مقدس،نتذكر نورك المبهج ، الذي أشرق الأرض بالوهيته ، نحن نوقد هذا النور كرمز لتعاطفك الإلهي بظهورك لنا وننشره بين هؤلاء الذين يؤمنون بك هم النور الحقيقي ، نحن نصلي ونتضرع لك أيها الرب المقدس كي تجعل هذا النور هدية تملؤها برحمتك الإلهية ، الصلاه إلى بيقولها البطريرك حرفيا بتقول نحن نوقد هذا النور ، الصلاه هدفها ان النار إلى بيولعها تبقى مقدسه وتمحى ذنوبهم زى المايه لما يعوزها تبقى مقدسه بيدعوا عليها فتبقى مقدسه ."

1.جرب تعمل ميوت للفيديو كده واقرى النص الانجليزى وبعديها اسمع كلام شريف ، مفيش اى علاقه بين إلى بيقوله والى مكتوب ! 
2.بغض النظر عن الترجمه ، ف ايه علاقه الصلاة بالمعجزة ؟ إلى نشر فكرة ان النار بشريه وهى مقدسه فقط لانها من القبر المقدس وأن اهميتها روحيه زى التناول او الافخارستيه كده مجرد أنها بتبارك من الله من خلال الصلاه هم ميتالينوس(****llenos) و كالوكيرس (Kalokyres) وبيعتمدوا على ان دة طقس عادى لكن الخرافات بدأت ترتبط بيه فاصبح بالشكل ده ، لكن خلينا نسأل هى الصلاة دى مين إلى نشرها ؟ إلى نشرها بطريركيه اورشليم ، طيب بطريركيه اورشليم هل هى فعلا مبتقولش أنها معجزة ؟ هل الاشاعات وخيال الناس هو الى صنع ده ؟ 
ده نص كلام البطريركيه من موقعهم الرسمى Ἐπίσημος ἱστοχῶρος τοῦ Πατριαρχείου Ἱεροσολύμων (Jerusalem Patriarchate official website)


​
بعد هذه النعمة يضع قطعه من القطن علي القبر المقدس وبمعجزة تضيء. فيشعل البطريرك الشموع ، الشيء المدهش هو ان الضوء المقدس لبضع دقائق لا يحرق. اي إذا لمس أحدهم يديه بالضوء المقدس لن يحترق حقا هذا
 واحد من أعظم معجزات المسيحية التي تتكرر كل عام يوم السبت العظيم .[١٢]

ف البطريركيه انهت على كل الادعات إلى كانت بتثار فى الموضوع ده .
فشغل عقلك كده ، البطريرك بيقول أنها معجزة لكن البطريرك هو الى بيصنعه وبيضحك ع الناس ف راح عمل ايه بقى ، نزل الصلاة وبيقول فيها انا إلى بصنع النور ده !!! 
It doesn't make sense 

امال ايه بقى يعم ستيف الكلام إلى شريف بيقوله م الصلاه طيب اهيه بتقول احنا بنوقد النور ياه عليكم يا بتوع الاديان ده انتو لاغيين عقلكوا ، قد ايه الاديان ممكن تعمى الانسان 

بالنسبه للمقطع إلى شريف قراه إلى بيقول "نحن نوقد هذا النور كرمز لتعاطفك الإلهي"(we produce this light, as an icon of Your congenial divine appearance to us) 
خلينا نجيب اصله 

شريف جايب الكلام ده من مدونه On the way to Ithaca وده الموقع الوحيد على النت إلى حاطت نص الصلاه بترجمتها الانجليزيه  وهو موقع  لملحد 

الموقع نفسه كاتب أنه جاب الصلاه دى من موقع بطريركيه اورشليم الرسمى ، بالرجوع للترجمه الانجليزيه الاصليه لموقع البطريركيه هتلاقيه كاتب النص ده كده [13]




نحن نحتفل بظهور النور !

دى الترجمه الرسميه ، فإذا كانت البطريركيه نفسها إلى نشرت الصلاه بتقولك المقطع ده معناه "بنحتفل بظهور النور" انت منين بقى بتقول أنه معناه "بنصنع النور !" 

المهم موقع the way to Ithaca راح حط خانه وكتب عليها MORE ACCURATE
TRANSLATION IN ENGLISH(ترجمه ادق يعنى) وكتب فيها إلى هو عاوزة ، إلى هى ترجمته الشخصيه للنص عشان كده كتب فى بدايه الموضوع " اي شخص لديه معرفه لائقه باليونانية القديمة يمكن ان يقرر لنفسه اي ترجمه هى غير دقيقه "

الجزء السادس
الراهبه الروسيه | Russian Nun​
[url=http://www.arabchurch.com/upload
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]​
يقول شريف
"لنبقى محايدين برضه فقي الحقيقة فيه فيديو واحد بس النار فيه ولعت لوحدها سنة 1996 في اليوم دوت كان فيه واحد بيصور عادي جدا وفجأه تلاقيه بيصور ما يقال انه راهبة روسية واقفة في الدور التاني من كنيسة القيامة وقبل ما البطريرك يطلع من القبر ومعاه الشموع بتاعته وهي مولعة هي شمعتها بقدرة قادر بتولع لوحدها , لكن عامة الفيديو نفسه مش في صالح المسيحيين لان ده أكبر دليل على ان وجود البطريرك جوه القبر مش مفيد اذا كانت المعجزة بإمكانها أنها تولع الشموع لوحدها طيب ليه بقية الشموع متتولعش؟ اشمعني شمعة وحدة بس هي الي تتولع ولان الناس برضه المفروض يكونوا سواسية عند المسيح والمسيح ميعترفش بحاجة اسمها ده منصبه بطريرك ودوت منصبه قسيس ودوت خادم كنيسة وده انسان عادي فالمفروض وجود البطريرك نفسه بالنسبة للمسيح ملوش لازمة المفروض كل الي يحصل ان الناس البسيطة الغلبانة العدية تروح عند قبر المسيح وتصلي وتعمل الي هي عايزاه وبعدين ترفع الشمعة كده وبعدين الشمعة تولع لوحدها "

1.فيديو واحد ؟ ارجع للفيديو إلى حطيته لعام 1994 إلى كان فى أضواء زرقاء والنار اشتعلت فى الطابق الثانى  هتعرف انك مش حيادى 

2.شريف فشل فى التعامل مع الدليل بشكل علمى ، ليه ؟ انا دلؤت معايا فيديو فيه ظهور لانوار زرقاء ودى حادثه متكررة فى تاريخ النور المقدس ، وفيه اضاءة للشموع قبل خروج البطريرك ، المفروض انت كناقد تقدملى نقدك لمحتوى الفيديو لكن شريف قدم نقطتين ملهمش علاقه بمحتوى الفيديو اصلا ، اول حاجه وهى انه فيديو قديم وهو هنا مقربش تماما من محتوى الفيديو + ان نقد نوع الدليل لا يضعف من الدليل ، هى بس حجه من ليس له حجه ، اصل يعنى ايه تتاكد من تفاصيله يعنى ؟ هو لو من 2018 هتقدر تتاكد من تفاصيله ؟ ولا قصدك الجودة مش عجباك مثلا عايز 4K ؟ 
تانى حاجه ملهاش اى علاقه بمحتوى الدليل(الفيديو) نفرض ان الفيديو فعلا مش فى صالحنا وأن الفيديو ضدنا هل ده ينفى محتوى الفيديو ! 
3.بالنسبه لايه لازمه وجود البطريرك واشمعنا شمعه واحده ، هو مش انت كنت عايز فيديو للشمع بيولع لوحده ؟ طب كنت عايز ليه طالما ان وجودة معناه ان البطريرك ملوش لازمه ؟ ، طقوس المعجزة هو ان البطريرك بيولع شمعه بطريقه معجزيه وبيعطى الشعب واحيانا يبقى مصاحب باضواء ومضات زرقاء و بتولع شموع بعض الناس الأتقياء لوحدها ، انت متقدرش تجزم حتى انها شمعه واحده اصلا مين قالك مش يمكن فى عشرين والكاميرا مجابتهومش ؟ وف الاخر ده اختيار الله 

4.بالنسبه لموضوع ان الناس ترفع الشمعه فتولع لوحدها هو مضحك شويه لكن إلى حدا ما منطقى ، وجود البطريرك مش نوع من التمييز لكن البطريرك هو ممثل والمسؤل عن الشعب وصلاته بتبقى نيابه عنهم أمام الله زى م أبوك كده ينوب عنكم او يقودكم فى حاجه ، طريقه المعجزة هى مش باختيارك أو اختيارى يمكن فعلا يكون السيناريو إلى بتفترصه شيق لكن مش دى الطريقه التى تسير بها الأمور يمكن ده حصل زمان فى فترات معينه وكانت الشموع أو المصابيح بتضئ تلقائيا لكن دى طرق الله 

يقول شريف 
وحتى لما تتولع مفيش أي دليل عليها انها ولعت يعني مفيش حد صورها مثلا ولا حاجة غير فيديو واحد لواحد من الدور الأرضي وحتى مصورهاش وهي بتولع يعني ولا كان لها لزمة انها اتعملت

ايه الى مكنش ليها لازمه أنها اتعملت هى كيكه ؟ 
هو انت عرفت منين يا شريف اصلا أنها راهبه وأن شمعتها ولعت اصل الفيديو مش موضح ده ؟ الكلام ده من شهود العيان إلى عاينوا المعجزة بنفسهم وخصوصا سهيل نابديل إلى كان واقف بجوارها !! ، معنى كلامك انه يصورها وهى بتولع ده كلام للاسف مفلس ، ليه لأنك كده بتطلب منا ان الشخص يتنبأ أنها هتولع شمعتها فيصورها ولو ده حصل هتقول أنها مؤامرة وملفقه ، الفيديو واضح الشمعه ولعت قبل مايخرج البطريرك .
ويقول صديقنا
وبما ان الصلاة كمان دي هي مجرد طقوس دينية ومش هي السبب دي مجرد دعاء عادي يعني يبقى نخلي البطريرك يطلع برة القبر بدون ما يصلي جوة ولا يدعي ولا يعمل أي حاجة ونشوف المعجزة دي هتحصل ولا لآ

يعنى ايه طقوس دينيه ويعنى ايه هى السبب ؟ صلاه البطريرك داخل القبر هو الطقس المتبع لخروج النور من غيرة النور مش هيخرج ، ممكن تشوف ان الموضوع مريب شويه الصراحه حقك انت شخص حابب يتاكد من حدوث حاجه زى كده وطبيعى انك تتسال ليه ميظهرش ده قدام كل الناس او حتى ليه ميصوروش البطريرك جوا القبر ؟ 
وده مرتبط بمفهوم المعجزة فى المسيحيه

المعجزة مش هدفها ابهار الناس مش صعب على الله انه ينزل من السما ويقولك المسيحيه هى الى صح مثلا ، لكن المعجزة هدفها روحى قبل اى شئ ، النور المقدس مش بيظهر علشان ربنا يقول المسيحيين حلوين واحنا صح ، لكن بيظهر كعلامه روحيه ف حياتنا كمسيحيين وكتذكار مهم 
المسيح فى اليوم ده نزل للهاويه وحرر البشر واشرق عليهم فى الظلمه وفتحلهم الفردوس ، فى المعتقد المسيحى البشر هالكين كانوا لما بيموتوا بيروحوا مكان اسمه الهاويه وهو مكان مظلم ، المسيح لما مات نزل للهاويه ونور الظلام ده وحرر المؤمنين من الموت ، ف فى سبت النور بيدخل البطريرك القبر ويصلى كعلامه على نزول المسيح للهاويه فى الظلام وبيخرج النور من الموضع إلى هو دفن فيه وبيخرج بالنور وهو اشارة لانارة المسيح للمؤمنين وتحريرهم بخروجه من القبر وقيامته .

 الجزء السابع
شهاده ديودوروس | Diodorus Taistmoney



​يقول شريف
لو رجعنا لمصدر الكلام ده هنلاقيه مقال على النت لواحد ليعمل انترفيو مع ديدوروس مين بقى إلى ليعمل الانترفيو ده ؟ نيلز كريستيان إلى ألف قصه صلاح الدين و سبت النور "

طبعا بعد ماوضحت ان نيلز كان صادق جدا فى إلى قاله وانه محايد ومالفش حاجه ولا عنده رغبه اصلا فإنه يثبت المعجزة ، وبجانب ان نيلز هو بروفيسور وإحدى كتبه انتجتها جامعه اوكسفورد ! وكان متواجد فعلا فى اورشليم عام 1999 فمفيش اى شك فى حقيقه المقال ده .

يكمل شريف
مش بس كده ده انت لو رجعت دلؤت للمقال هتلاقيه اتحذف بعد م للاسف كل المواقع نقلت منه 

الحقيقه ان مش المقال هو الى اتحذف لكن الموقع كله اتحذف اصلا ! 

لو رجعت دلؤتى الى لينك الموقع  
Www2.cytanet.COM.cy
هتلاقيه اتحول إلى موقع تانى اسمه cyta ودى منظمه اتصالات ! 

2.بالنسبه للمقال فمفيهوش اى مشكله تماما لانه موجود دلؤت على اكبر المواقع
Orthodoxy today :http://www.orthodoxytoday.org/articles/HvidtHolyFire.php?/articles/HvidtHolyFire.htm
Cnn :http://ireport.cnn.com/docs/DOC-968427
Aoiusa:http://www.aoiusa.org/the-miracle-of-the-holy-fire-in-jerusalem/
وغيرهم 
3.المقال اصلا لما اتنشر مااتنشرش على النت ! لكن اتنشر فى جورنال ! واسمه Bulletin de la Société d’Archéologie Copte,

يكمل شريف
وحتى لو الانترفيو ده حقيقى ف ده مش دليل نهائى على معجزة سبت النور ، مينفعش تاخد كلام الشخص إلى بيعمل الخداع كدليل على مصداقيه الخدعه ، لأنه هو الى بيعملها 

للانترفيو ده ليه اهميه ضخمه
1.شريف بيناقض نفسه لأنه لسه من كام دقيقه قال ان النار البطريرك بيولعها وبيصلى عليها عشان تكون مقدسه فبتكون كده ، لكن دلؤت البطريرك نفسه بيقولك العكس ياشريف يبقى اصدقك انت ولا اصدقه هو ؟ اول حاجه هو دليل على ان البطريرك معترف أنها معجزة وأن هى مش مجرد اشاعات ولا حاجه زى ماهو بيحاول يربطها بالميه مثلا
2.البطريرك مش زى الساحر ، لأن الساحر هو شخص واحد بيقوم بعمل معين ويقولك انا عملتها بسحر لكن البطريرك هو شاهد على معجزة بتحصل من قبله بقرون لبطاركه غيرة ، فهى شهاده شاهد عيان مهمه .



الجزء الثامن 
النار مبتحرقش | The fire doesn't burn



​يقول شريف
"البطريرك بيخرج من القبر بيدى الناس النار ومفيش ولا واحد خطر على باله يحط النار على ايدة ، لكن الصور هى حاجه تضحك لان الواحد بيفتكر ان الناس دى بقى بتحط النار على عنيهم او على بوقهم ماهى نار بارده ، لكن الصور دى بتبقى متاخده من فيديو لناس بيعدوا اديهم على النار ودى سهل تتعمل " 

قبل اى حاجه ، المفروض يعنى حسب كلام شريف ان مئات الألوف من الحجاج من مختلف الاديان ومن مختلف الافكار والبلاد وكل سنه متامرين على ده وببعدوا اديهم ع النار بسرعه عشان يبان أنها مبتحرقش ؟! انت زملكاوى ياشريف ؟
 بجانب انك تقدر تصطحب كاميرتك معاك وكل الناس بتصور ده وغير ان قنوات من كل العالم بتصور لايف ده حتى Bbc كانت مصورة اليوم ده ، ده غير ان النار الناس بتتناقلها ف شوارع اورشليم والبيوت وكمان بتتنقل بطيارات ! كل دول متامرين ولغايه دلؤت محدش ملاحظ أنها بتحرق عادى ؟؟؟ 

2.شريف عدى ايديه على النار ازاى ؟ عشان تعدى ايدك على النار لازم تبقى بسرعه عشان الحرارة متلحقش تنتقل لايدك واهم حاجه تعديها من وسط النار أو من تحتها لانها من فوق بتيقى أعلى درجه حرارة







​دة واحد حاطط النار تحت دقنه اهه ياشريف مش أيده ولا حاجه زى مابتقول ، ومش بس كده ده مستحيل انه يحط دقنه تحت النار بالشكل ده وميتحرقش ، لأن النار من فوق بتبقى أعلى درجه حرارة



الحجه دى حاطه النار على وشها اهه يا شريف ، وعلى فكرة الصورة دى هو بنفسه عرضها ! ، وطبعا الصورة دى مستحيل ينطبق عليها إلى شريف عمله ، وياريت شريف يحط وشه كده فى النار ويورينا حلاوته


 
ده راجل حاطط ايده فوق النار مباشرة

يقول شريف
ازاى فى الاف من الناس بموبايلاتهم وكاميراتهم بيحضروا ومفيش ولا واحد متصور وهو حاطط النار على أيده مفيش واحد متصور وهو حاطط النار على أيده ل3 ثوانى مش 33 دقيقه ! الكلام ده لو كان حقيقه كان كل الناس راحت واتصورت مع النار إلى مش بتحرق ديت"
هو فعلا كل الناس بيروحوا ويتصورا مع النار إلى مش بتحرق 

ركز ياشريف المرة الجايه قبل ماتقول حاجه 
ده فيديو لواحد حاطط أيده فوق النار مباشرة لمده 5 ثوانى 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LXl56ikowUI

ده فيديو لراهبه بتمشى النار على وشها كله !
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=RaI2hXyg-fM
ده فيديو لواحد رخم جدا بيمشى النار على جسمه كله ومش ل3 ثوانى لكن لاكثر من تلات دقايق !!
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=A8ryBK7vJmw

والفيديوهات كتير جدا جدا . 

يختم شريف 
فى ساحر اسمه ديفيد كوبيرفيلد كان بيعمل سحر قدام كل الناس ويطلب من الناس تتاكد على الرغم من ان خدعه اتكشفت لكنه كان واثق فى نفسه نقارن ده بمعجزة سبت ألنور ، البطريرك بيدخل لوحده من غير كاميرة تصورة او حد يفتشه والقبر مبيتفتش والنار مبتحرقش ، ومش محتاج كل ده ، عود كبريت صغير يكفى "

الفرق بين الساحر والبطريرك ان الساحر عايز يعمل شو واستعراض ويتباهى لكن البطريرك بيستلم معجزة من الله لها مغزى روحى زى ماقولت  .

بالنسبه للقبر بيتفتش ويتختم من صاحب مفتاح الكنيسه نفسه المسلم ، البطريرك بيخلع كل هدومه معتقدش ان فى تفتيش اكتر من كده 

بالنسبه لعود الكبريت ف ده بدء انتاجه حوالى 1880 واحنا عندنا شهادات تاريخيه من القرن الرابع عن النور المقدس ! وفلنفترض مثلا ، النار إلى بتطلع منه بتبقى نار عاديه بتحرق لكن النار المقدسه مبتحرقش اصلا . 

احب اعلق على جمله قالها 

"قد ايه الاديان بتعمى الانسان "​الإنسان هو الى بيعمى نفسه ياشريف   ، انا بعلق على الجمله دى لأن جمل زى دى رنانه شويه وشائعه عند قليلى العلم ، حاجات زى احنا اكتشفنا الحقيقه وشوفنا إلى ورا الستارة وانتو قطيع واحنا بتوع العقل والعلم والاديان بتعمى الانسان ، كل الحاجات دى بينخدع بيها الشباب او بيعتقدها حتى ، دى أفكار الانسان إلى معندوش قدر من الاضطلاع الكبير والانفتاح  بيكونها عنده كمحطات دفاعيه زى كده المسلم بيكون عنده كونسبت زى ان كل العلماء والعالم بيدخلوا للاسلام او ان الاسلام فى اعجاز كل دى مفاهيم بسيطه بيكونها الانسان عنده تبقى محطات دفاعية لأنه معندوش الاضطلاع الكافى إلى يقدر من خلاله يتكلم او يحكم على الأمور فبيكتفى أنه يقول ان المتدينين دول مثلا الدين بيعميهم او انهم متخلفين واحنا الوحيدين إلى فكرنا وشغلنا عقلنا ، حاجات زى دى بتحمى عقله من التعامل مع قضايا وأفكار لانه بيحط نفسه فوق إلى مختلف معاه وبالتالى بيحط نفسه فوق أفكار إلى مختلف معاه .
الملحد مش غبى والمؤمن مش غبى المسيحى مش غبى ولا المسلم غبى ، الغبى هو الى يفترض أنه هو الذكى ، التنوير مش بيكون من ملحد لمؤمن عشان يكشفلو الحقيقه بعيدا عن الخرافات ولا من المؤمن للملحد عشان يكشفلوا الحقيقه إلى خدعه الشيطان وبعده عنها لكن التنوير لكل فرد ولكل فكر لايتعامل مع الحقائق او الواقع بموضوعيه وعقلانيه .

فى الاخر بطلب من كل شخص قرى المقال أنه ينشرة باكتر شكل ممكن ، فى زرار شير فوق تقدر فى ثانيه تنشرة على السوشيال ، ودة مهم جدا لان شريف عنده ريتش عالى ومنتشر بين الشباب والكلام الرنان والفيديو الشيك بياثر فى الشباب إلى هما اصلا ضعيفى الإيمان ومستوى البحث الدينى منعدم ، ف دى هتبقى خدمه جميله جدا منك 
Marckjonef@gmail.com

**
🇪🇻*


----------



## stevv (7 سبتمبر 2018)

*و عشان نخرس كل شخص بيدعى على نيلز ويقول انه لفق الانترفيو 

اهيه صورته مع البطريرك ديدوروس 


​
والحوار منزلش على موقع زى ماهو بيحاول يوحى بكده ، لكن نزل اصلا فى مجله وبعدها فى كتاب نيلز نفسه وبعد كده كان ده اول موقع ياخد الحوار .*


----------



## stevv (7 سبتمبر 2018)

_*معلش فى شويه أخطاء هجائيه زى مثلا الحرب العالميه دى الحرب الصليبيه

المراجع 
[1] Niels Christian Hvidt, Mirakler – Møder mellem Himmel og Jord (chapter 14 : The miracle of the holy fire in Jerusalem):http://www.miraclebook.org/Excerpt.html

[2] Joseph F. Michaud, Histoire des croisades,vol6,pp477_478

[3] هنلاقى نفس المؤرخ الفرنسى إلى اتكلم على جوتير بيقول فى كتاب Bibliothèque des Croisades صفحه 660 ان اسمه جوتير او جوفرى (geoffroi ou Gauthier)

[4]https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geoffrey_of_Vinsauf

[4*] http://www.orthodoxytoday.org/articles/HvidtHolyFire.php?/articles/HvidtHolyFire.htm

[5] Joseph F.Michaud,Correspondance d'Orient (1830-1831),p63

[6] Helen J. Nicholson,The Chronicle of the Third Crusade: The Itinerarium Peregrinorum et Gesta Regis Ricardi,(Chapter 16)

[7] https://en.m.wikisource.org/wiki/Richard_de_Templo_(DNB00)

[7*] Μεταλληνός Δ.Γεώργιος ,Φωτομαχικά-Αντιφωτομαχικά,2001, p. 29

[8] Μεταλληνός Δ. Γεώργιος, 'Φωτομαχικά-Αντιφωτομαχικά',  2001, P. 92

[9] Μεταλληνός Δ. Γεώργιος, 'Φωτομαχικά-Αντιφωτομαχικά',  2001, P. 92-93 (footnote 201)

[10]Χατζηιωάννου Αγγελική,Ο Κώδικας 391…, p. 257

[11] Ν. Λογάδου, "Αντιπροσβολή κατά τίνων του αιώνος ημών Φωτομάχων", στο Μεταλληνός Δ. Γεώργιος, P. 312
دى الشهادة
Εις δε τα 1766 παρητήσατο ο Παρθένιος εις Εφραίμ [...] Ετύπωσεν εκ δευτέρου το "Εγχειρίδιον" του Χρύσανθου, ποιήσας εν αυτώ καλόν Πρόλογον και συντυπώσας και την "Εγκύκλιον Συνοδικήν Επιστολήν" υπέρ βοηθείας του παναγίου Τάφου, του Παναγιότατου και Οικουμενικού Πατριάρχου Παϊσίου, διακοινωθείσαν τοις απανταχού Ορθοδόξοις εις τα 1727. Εν ταύτη τη Επιστολή είναι και ο αφορισμός " Οσοι δε των Χριστιανών [...] από ανευλαβειαν και ολιγοπιστίαν [...] εμποδίζουσι και αποκόπτουσι με ματαιολόγους φλυαρίας και ψυχρολογίας ή με κανένα άλλον τρόπον σατανικής απÎ 
της τους Χριστιανούς από το να απέρχωνται εις προσκύνησιν του αγίου Τάφου [...] οι τοιούτοι, αν δεν παύσωσιν, αφωρισμένοι είησαν " κ.λπ. Μετά την Εγκύκλιον ταύτην επρόσθεσεν ο Εφραίμ και συντομωτατην χριστιανικήν διδασκαλίαν, δίγλωσσον, ελληνιστί τε και τουρκιστί, προς ωφέλειαν των εντυγχανόντων. " 

[12] http://en.jerusalem-patriarchate.in...ly-church-of-the-resurrection/the-holy-light/
[13] http://en.jerusalem-patriarchate.in...ly-church-of-the-resurrection/the-holy-light/
*_


----------



## +ماريا+ (7 سبتمبر 2018)

انا شوفت فيديو شريف جابر لكن مكملتوش للاخر هو طبعا خارج من السجن واكيد خايف لكن للامانه بيعمل فيديوهات حلوه وعنده حس فكاهى


----------



## stevv (7 سبتمبر 2018)

+ماريا+ قال:


> انا شوفت فيديو شريف جابر لكن مكملتوش للاخر هو طبعا خارج من السجن واكيد خايف لكن للامانه بيعمل فيديوهات حلوه وعنده حس فكاهى


من الناحية التقنيه جميل جدا  ، وهو شاب عنده كاريزما وروح لطيفه إلى حدا ما ، نتمناله التوفيق ف حياته


----------



## +ماريا+ (7 سبتمبر 2018)

لكن هو ايه المانع من تصوير خروج النار من القبر المقدس علشان دا مش كلام شريف لا طبعا دا كلام كل المسلمين وخصوصا فى كاميرات حاليا صغيره جدا جدا


----------



## stevv (7 سبتمبر 2018)

+ماريا+ قال:


> لكن هو ايه المانع من تصوير خروج النار من القبر المقدس علشان دا مش كلام شريف لا طبعا دا كلام كل المسلمين وخصوصا فى كاميرات حاليا صغيره جدا جدا




المشكله مش فى حجم الكاميرا ، اى كاميرا ممكن تدخل عادى ، لكن السبب انا قولته لو لاحظتى .

المعجزة ايه هدفها ؟ ، الشيطان قال للمسيح «ان كنت ابن الله فقل ان تصير هذه الحجارة خبزا»
لو انت ابن الله حول الحجارة يلا بدل م انت قاعد بالجوع اثبتلى انك ابن الله المسيح قاله ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان كان ممكن يثبتله كده عادى جدا لكن Things are not going that way

والمسيح على الصليب قالوله «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللهِ فَانْزِلْ عَنِ الصَّلِيبِ» وكمان  قالوا «إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ مَلِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَلْيَنْزِلِ الآنَ عَنِ الصَّلِيب فَنُؤْمِنَ بِهِ»

اهه بسيطه انزل من على الصليب وهنؤمن بيك ولا انت بقى مش قادر تنزل من على الصليب وبتهتش علينا ؟ انت اكيد بتخدعنا

كان سهل جدا المسيح ينزل ، المسيح نفسه قال انا لو عايز كنت اطلب من أبى يبعتلى جيوش من الملائكه ! لكن عمل كده ؟ لا ، هل رد عليهم ؟ لا 
ليه ؟ عشان Things are not going that way

لكن المهم جدا أن بعد م أسلم المسيح الروح حصلت معجزة وانشق حجاب الهيكل ، المعجزة دى حصلت ليه ؟ ليها علامه روحيه حيث ان بموت المسيح وعمله الخلاصى انشق الهيكل كعلامه على فداء وكفارة المسيح للبشر ، فلما المعجزة حصلت محصلتش حسب معايرهم هما لكن حسب معايير الله .

بالنسبه لمعجزة سبت النور 
البطريرك بيدخل القبر فى المكان الى اتدفن فيه المسيح ،  بقدسيه، وبيتضرع إلى الله فى مهابه فى مكان مقدس فبتحصل معجزة ، وهى ليها علامه روحيه ف حياتنا كمسيحيين حيث ان البطريرك بيدخل فى القبر والظلمه والى بيمثل دخول المسيح للهاويه وبيخرج بالنور وده رمز لقيامه المسيح وانارته لنا ، الموضوع مش سحر مثلا ولا ابهار ، ف ان انتى تقولى ان انا نقلبها استوديو ونحط كاميرات ف دى اهانه كبيرة واستخفاف بعطيه زى دى من الله ، الله لو عايز ميعرفش يعنى يولع ف اورشليم كلها عشان يثبتلهم أنها معجزة مثلا ؟


----------



## stevv (8 سبتمبر 2018)

*Argument شريف الاساسى وهو ان النار طبيعيه وأن مفيش دليل على انها بتولع لوحدها ، وده انا رديت عليه وبفيديوهات كمان بتوضح الظواهر  ، لكن هقدم جزء مهم جدا وهو جزء علمى علممممممى (بتحبو العلم انا عارف) 



​  Andrey Volkov​ تخرج من معهد موسكو للهندسة والفيزياء(Moscow Engineering and Physics Institute) وحصل على درجة الدكتوراه في الفيزياء والرياضيات. منذ عام 1990 كان يعمل في مركز الأبحاث الروسي "معهد كورشاتوف"(Kurchatov Institute) ، مركز الأبحاث العلمية الرائد في البلاد. في عام 2012 ، شغل منصب رئيس مختبر التأين والبلازما. اليوم ، هو أستاذ مشارك في ميكانيكا المواد في جامعة ( Nuclear University of Russia)​

فى 2008 ذهب العالم الروسى أندري فولكوف  ( Andrey Volkov ) على رأس بعثه علميه للتحقيق فى ظاهرة النور المقدس ، استخدم فولكوف جهاز oscilloscope لقياس الإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي (electromagnetic radiation) 
ثم فى عام 2009 قام بحوار مع صحيفه  Vera 

«ماذا ذهبت بشكل خاص للتحقيق في طبيعة النار المقدسة؟ هل هذا له علاقه بمجالك العلمي؟ »

اندريه : على مدى السنوات ال 12 الماضية ، كنت أعمل على ما يسمى البلازما الحرارية المنخفضة( low heat plasma) إن الجزء الأكبر من مادة الكون هو في حالة البلازما: النجوم ، الغيوم المجرية ،  إنه غاز شديد التأين ، رغم ذلك ، هذه ظاهرة نادرة ، تعلمنا أن ننتجها فقط في الآونة الأخيرة. على سبيل المثال ، في الجراحة ، بدأوا في استخدام مشرط مصنوع من تدفق البلازما الرقيق جدًا ، والذي يتم تسخينه إلى حوالي 5000 إلى 7000 درجة ، أعمل على تطوير آلات الشفاء الطبية هذه ، وقد بدأنا بالفعل في إنتاجها. 

«وما هي علاقه ذلك بالنار المقدسة»

اندريه : انطلاقا من العديد من الأوصاف ، فإن ظهور النار المقدسة مصحوب بظهور البلازما ، والذي يكون إلى حد كبير مثل البلازما الحرارية المنخفضة( low heat plasma) على سبيل المثال ، من المعروف أن هذه النار لا تحرق اليدين أو الوجه على الإطلاق لفترة معينة من الزمن. وعلاوة على ذلك ، ولأكثر من ألف عام ، تحدث شهود عيان من هذا الحدث عن النار التي تعبر جدران الكنيسة قبل وصول النار وبعده . 

«هل هذه الظواهر البلازمية فريدة من نوعها؟»

اندريه : نعم إنهم في المختبر ، يقوموا بالتحقيق في البلازما الحرارية المنخفضة فقط في الفراغ قد يكون موجودًا أيضًا في الجو ولكن فقط في ظل ظروف محددة بدقة ، وتحت رطوبة عالية جدا. ومع ذلك ، في عيد الفصح ، الجو حار وجاف. لا توجد الرطوبة التي توصل الكهرباء ، وليس هناك مصدر للفروق والطاقة المحتملين وفي الوقت نفسه ، تظهر ومضات (الضوء لالأزرق) هناك ، حزم من الضوء ، الذى من رائي تتحول إلى شرارة وتحمل النار.

لقد مضى وقت منذ أن دخل البطريرك القبر وبدأت الطقوس - وفجأة - سجلت تغيرًا في طور الإشعاع بسبب إشارة غير معروفة. هذا ما حدث في 15:04 - تردد واحد - ولا شيء آخر كان مماثلا. وسرعان ما خرج بطريرك القدس حاملاً شمعة مضاءة

«ما كان هذا التذبذب»

اندريه : الحمل الكهربائي (electric load) ما هو و من أين أتى لا أعرف في وقت لاحق  بعد أن عدت بالفعل إلى روسيا ، عملت على فك تشفير الإشارات اللاسلكية المسجلة. استمرت العملية ست ساعات وثلاثين  ، مهمه صعبه للغايه ، لكنها أكدت ما يلي: قبل ظهور النار ، كان هناك تفريغ كهربائي(electrical discharge) ... لا يمكنني إعطاءك تفاصيل في هذه المرحلة ، لأنني ملتزم بمبتكر الفيلم الوثائقي. سيتم تقديم الرسم البياني مع القياسات بالتفصيل هناك. لكن الشيء الأكثر أهمية هو ما سبق أن أشرت إليه: كان هناك تفريغ كهربائي، لماذا هذا مهم؟ ترى ، هنا يتم تشكيل صورة كاملة. لقد أخبرتك بالفعل عن ظاهرة البلازما - التي هي معجزة لوحدها ، لأنه في الكنيسة لا توجد أي شروط على الإطلاق لتطويرها ، الحدث الثاني الذي لا يمكن تفسيره هو الشحنة الكهربائية للهواء الظاهرة حتى بدون المعدات - يشعر الكثيرون أنه خلال مجيء النار المقدسة ، تقف الشعيرات على أذرعهم(قشعريرة) هذا ممكن فقط في ظل اختلاف كبير جدا في الجهد الكهربى(electrical potential) ،  فإن الفرق الجهد الكهربى على الرغم من هذا يتطور! وعلى الأخص في وقت محدد: في عيد الفصح بعد الصلاة داخل القبر. ثم هناك الجانب الأخير الذي اكتشفناه - يصاحب ظهور النار تفريغ كهربائي( electrical discharge) وهذا يعني أن ظهور النار هو جزء لا يتجزأ من جميع الظواهر المدهشة التي لا يمكن تفسيرها بالكامل والتي لها طبيعة كهربائية ، أليس هذا تأكيدًا على طبيعتها المعجزة؟

كلام العالم اندريه بيشير إلى اكتشافه ل3 ظواهر 

(1) ظاهرة البلازما plasma phenomenon والى هى بتنتج عنها الومضات او الاضواء الزرقاء إلى عرضت فيديوهات عن حدوثها فى سبت النور

(2)الشحنه الكهربيه للهواء electrical charge  الغير قابله للتفسير

(3)وجود فرق كبير فى الجهد  electrical potential.

(4)وجود تفريغ كهربى فى لحظه ظهور النور electrical discharge

فى 2012 بقى نشرت مجله روسيه اسمها Наука и Религия (المجله الروسيه للعلوم والدين) احدث نتائج اختبارات اندريه فولكوف ، كتب المقال فولكوف وأربعة علماء روس آخرين: البروفيسور ألكسندر موسكوفسكي ، والبروفيسور بافل فلورينسكي ، وسيرجي سوشينسكايا ، وتاتيانا شوتوفا. 

ده المقال : 



​للمرة الأولى في التاريخ ، تم تسجيل نبضة راديوية( radio pulse) قوية في لحظة نزول النار المقدسة ، المنبثقة من القبر ... لقد اقتربنا من وصف هذا الحدث ، وهو شيء مهيب لجميع المسيحيين الأرثوذكس ، كما وجدت أدلة أخرى على أن معجزة النار المقدسة هي حدث حقيقي وليس خدعة أو غش ، كما يود البعض أن يؤمن 

«قياس الطول الموجي على الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي( wavelengths on the electromagnetic spectrum) أثناء نزول النار المقدسة في كنيسة القبر المقدس.»

... عند نزول النار المقدسة ، تنتشر ومضات الضوء عبر جدران الكنيسة. قد ينزل هذا الوميض(الضوء الأزرق) من السقف إلى الأرض ، ويضيء الشموع في نفس الوقت. مع أخذ هذه البيانات في الحسبان ، والتي يؤكدها العديد من شهود العيان ، بالإضافة إلى لقطات الفيديو التي يتم تشغيلها في حركة بطيئة ، يمكننا الافتراض أن إضاءة النار المقدسة هي نتيجة للتفريغ الكهربائي(f electrical discharge) ... من الواضح أن ظهور هذا التفريغ المركز في هذا اليوم المحدد ، في هذا الوقت المحدد وفي هذا الموقع بالتحديد لا يزال غير معروف ، وطبيعة هذه الظاهرة أكثر تعقيدًا بكثير من "البرق" البسيط أثناء العاصفة  ظهور الومضات(الضوء الأزرق) على جدران الكنيسة ، وكذلك حركاته الفوضوية ، يمكن تفسيرها على أنها توهج للبلازما ذات درجة الحرارة المنخفضة ، والتي تنشأ نتيجة الفرق الكبير المحتمل بين السقف وأرضية الكنيسة. العلماء على دراية تامة بهذه الظاهرة 

عند قبول أن إضاءة النار المقدسة هي نتيجة لتفريغ كهربائي(f electrical discharge) ، فمن المنطقي أن نستنتج أنه من خلال تسجيل طيف الإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي ذي الطول الموجي الطويل ، يمكننا أيضًا تسجيل الارتفاع الحاد في شدة الإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي ذي الأطوال الموجية الطويلة ، حقيقة معروفة أن جميع الأجهزة الإلكترونية (مثل الحواسيب ، الكاميرات ، الميكروفون ، إلخ) لها أطياف كهرمغنطيسية معينة ، تردداتها مميزة فهي إما في نطاق التردد المتوسط ​​(حوالي 10 إلى 50 كيلو هرتز) ، أو في نطاق التردد العالي (أعلى من 100 كيلو هرتز). يستحيل على المرء أن يخلط بين إشارات مماثلة مع التصريف الكهربائي ، وهو منخفض التردد بشكل استثنائي (من 0 إلى 10 كيلو هرتز) ...

تم قياس وتسجيل الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي في كنيسة القيامه في 26 أبريل 2008 (9:10 صباحا حتى 3:35 مساء ) ، عشية عيد الفصح ، على مسافة 15 إلى 17 مترا من القبر. 
تم تسجيل طيف الإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي تلقائيًا كل دقيقة على نطاق الترددات kHz 3-0. تم تسجيل شكل الموجة للانبعاث وتم إجراء إعادة حساب أوتوماتيكي لاستجابة تردده  يجب أن تكون الإشارة ، التي يتعين تسجيلها ، قد تسببت في زيادة اتساع شكل موجة الإشارة والارتفاع الحاد في مستوى استجابة الإشارة للترددات المنخفضة (الطول الموجي الطويل).
 بين 15:04 و 15: 08 وقع نزول النار المقدسة. بالنظر إلى أن تسجيل الطيف كان أوتوماتيكياً ، ولحظة ظهور الإشارة على شكل الموجة لا تدوم سوى بضع أجزاء من الثانية ، فإن مظهر الإشارة في الكنيسة لا يمكن اكتشافه. أثناء تحليل البيانات بعد ذلك (تحليل كل صورة من أشكال الموجة المسجلة) ، تم الكشف عن ثلاثة ومضات على طيف الإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي ، والتي يمكن تفسيرها على أنها إشارات طيفية للإشعاع الطويل الموجة ، أي كعلامات للإفراز الكهربائي. للمقارنة ، دعونا نلقي نظرة على شكل موجة قاعدة الإشارة ، التي تم تسجيلها هناك قبل بضع دقائق.



أعلى: إشارات الإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي في التردد المنخفض. 
أدناه: الزيادة في اتساع شكل الموجة (النقطة A) وارتفاع استجابة التردد (النقطة B) كما هو مسجل في لحظة وصول النار المقدسة. 




لا شك أن مظهر هذه الإشارة كان بسبب تفريغ كهربائي ، قوة يمكن مقارنتها بالإشعاع المنبعث من لحام الأكسجين وآله القطع أثناء تشغيله ... وبناءً على القياسات المذكورة أعلاه ، يمكننا أن نستنتج أنه في لحظة نزول النار المقدسة ، حدث واحد أو العديد من عمليات التفريغ الكهربائية القوية ، والتي يبدو أنها السبب في إضاءة الشموع. لم يتم تحديد مصدر تراكم الإمكانات الكهربائية الشديدة. مثل جميع الافتراضات العلمية ، فإن هذه الفرضية لها الحق في الوجود ، ولكن يجب التحقق منها. وبهذه الطريقة ، من الأفضل بشكل خاص أن تستمر دراسة الظواهر المصاحبة للنار المقدسة على مستوى تكنولوجي أكثر تقدما وعلى أساس سنوي.


قولوله ان الادله معانا والتاريخ معانا والعلم كمان معانا 


​المرجع
http://www.skarlakidis.gr/en/thema/17-2012-09-08-10-35-17.html
*


----------



## stevv (8 سبتمبر 2018)

*Argument شريف الاساسى وهو ان النار طبيعيه وأن مفيش دليل على انها بتولع لوحدها ، وده انا رديت عليه وبفيديوهات كمان بتوضح الظواهر  ، لكن هقدم جزء مهم جدا وهو جزء علمى علممممممى (بتحبو العلم انا عارف) 



​  Andrey Volkov​ تخرج من معهد موسكو للهندسة والفيزياء(Moscow Engineering and Physics Institute) وحصل على درجة الدكتوراه في الفيزياء والرياضيات. منذ عام 1990 كان يعمل في مركز الأبحاث الروسي "معهد كورشاتوف"(Kurchatov Institute) ، مركز الأبحاث العلمية الرائد في البلاد. في عام 2012 ، شغل منصب رئيس مختبر التأين والبلازما. اليوم ، هو أستاذ مشارك في ميكانيكا المواد في جامعة ( Nuclear University of Russia)​

فى 2008 ذهب العالم الروسى أندري فولكوف  ( Andrey Volkov ) على رأس بعثه علميه للتحقيق فى ظاهرة النور المقدس ، استخدم فولكوف جهاز oscilloscope لقياس الإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي (electromagnetic radiation) 
ثم فى عام 2009 قام بحوار مع صحيفه  Vera 

«ماذا ذهبت بشكل خاص للتحقيق في طبيعة النار المقدسة؟ هل هذا له علاقه بمجالك العلمي؟ »

اندريه : على مدى السنوات ال 12 الماضية ، كنت أعمل على ما يسمى البلازما الحرارية المنخفضة( low heat plasma) إن الجزء الأكبر من مادة الكون هو في حالة البلازما: النجوم ، الغيوم المجرية ،  إنه غاز شديد التأين ، رغم ذلك ، هذه ظاهرة نادرة ، تعلمنا أن ننتجها فقط في الآونة الأخيرة. على سبيل المثال ، في الجراحة ، بدأوا في استخدام مشرط مصنوع من تدفق البلازما الرقيق جدًا ، والذي يتم تسخينه إلى حوالي 5000 إلى 7000 درجة ، أعمل على تطوير آلات الشفاء الطبية هذه ، وقد بدأنا بالفعل في إنتاجها. 

«وما هي علاقه ذلك بالنار المقدسة»

اندريه : انطلاقا من العديد من الأوصاف ، فإن ظهور النار المقدسة مصحوب بظهور البلازما ، والذي يكون إلى حد كبير مثل البلازما الحرارية المنخفضة( low heat plasma) على سبيل المثال ، من المعروف أن هذه النار لا تحرق اليدين أو الوجه على الإطلاق لفترة معينة من الزمن. وعلاوة على ذلك ، ولأكثر من ألف عام ، تحدث شهود عيان من هذا الحدث عن النار التي تعبر جدران الكنيسة قبل وصول النار وبعده . 

«هل هذه الظواهر البلازمية فريدة من نوعها؟»

اندريه : نعم إنهم في المختبر ، يقوموا بالتحقيق في البلازما الحرارية المنخفضة فقط في الفراغ قد يكون موجودًا أيضًا في الجو ولكن فقط في ظل ظروف محددة بدقة ، وتحت رطوبة عالية جدا. ومع ذلك ، في عيد الفصح ، الجو حار وجاف. لا توجد الرطوبة التي توصل الكهرباء ، وليس هناك مصدر للفروق والطاقة المحتملين وفي الوقت نفسه ، تظهر ومضات (الضوء لالأزرق) هناك ، حزم من الضوء ، الذى من رائي تتحول إلى شرارة وتحمل النار.

لقد مضى وقت منذ أن دخل البطريرك القبر وبدأت الطقوس - وفجأة - سجلت تغيرًا في طور الإشعاع بسبب إشارة غير معروفة. هذا ما حدث في 15:04 - تردد واحد - ولا شيء آخر كان مماثلا. وسرعان ما خرج بطريرك القدس حاملاً شمعة مضاءة

«ما كان هذا التذبذب»

اندريه : الحمل الكهربائي (electric load) ما هو و من أين أتى لا أعرف في وقت لاحق  بعد أن عدت بالفعل إلى روسيا ، عملت على فك تشفير الإشارات اللاسلكية المسجلة. استمرت العملية ست ساعات وثلاثين  ، مهمه صعبه للغايه ، لكنها أكدت ما يلي: قبل ظهور النار ، كان هناك تفريغ كهربائي(electrical discharge) ... لا يمكنني إعطاءك تفاصيل في هذه المرحلة ، لأنني ملتزم بمبتكر الفيلم الوثائقي. سيتم تقديم الرسم البياني مع القياسات بالتفصيل هناك. لكن الشيء الأكثر أهمية هو ما سبق أن أشرت إليه: كان هناك تفريغ كهربائي، لماذا هذا مهم؟ ترى ، هنا يتم تشكيل صورة كاملة. لقد أخبرتك بالفعل عن ظاهرة البلازما - التي هي معجزة لوحدها ، لأنه في الكنيسة لا توجد أي شروط على الإطلاق لتطويرها ، الحدث الثاني الذي لا يمكن تفسيره هو الشحنة الكهربائية للهواء الظاهرة حتى بدون المعدات - يشعر الكثيرون أنه خلال مجيء النار المقدسة ، تقف الشعيرات على أذرعهم(قشعريرة) هذا ممكن فقط في ظل اختلاف كبير جدا في الجهد الكهربى(electrical potential) ،  فإن الفرق الجهد الكهربى على الرغم من هذا يتطور! وعلى الأخص في وقت محدد: في عيد الفصح بعد الصلاة داخل القبر. ثم هناك الجانب الأخير الذي اكتشفناه - يصاحب ظهور النار تفريغ كهربائي( electrical discharge) وهذا يعني أن ظهور النار هو جزء لا يتجزأ من جميع الظواهر المدهشة التي لا يمكن تفسيرها بالكامل والتي لها طبيعة كهربائية ، أليس هذا تأكيدًا على طبيعتها المعجزة؟

كلام العالم اندريه بيشير إلى اكتشافه ل3 ظواهر 

(1) ظاهرة البلازما plasma phenomenon والى هى بتنتج عنها الومضات او الاضواء الزرقاء إلى عرضت فيديوهات عن حدوثها فى سبت النور

(2)الشحنه الكهربيه للهواء electrical charge  الغير قابله للتفسير

(3)وجود فرق كبير فى الجهد  electrical potential.

(4)وجود تفريغ كهربى فى لحظه ظهور النور electrical discharge

فى 2012 بقى نشرت مجله روسيه اسمها Наука и Религия (المجله الروسيه للعلوم والدين) احدث نتائج اختبارات اندريه فولكوف ، كتب المقال فولكوف وأربعة علماء روس آخرين: البروفيسور ألكسندر موسكوفسكي ، والبروفيسور بافل فلورينسكي ، وسيرجي سوشينسكايا ، وتاتيانا شوتوفا. 

ده المقال : 



​للمرة الأولى في التاريخ ، تم تسجيل نبضة راديوية( radio pulse) قوية في لحظة نزول النار المقدسة ، المنبثقة من القبر ... لقد اقتربنا من وصف هذا الحدث ، وهو شيء مهيب لجميع المسيحيين الأرثوذكس ، كما وجدت أدلة أخرى على أن معجزة النار المقدسة هي حدث حقيقي وليس خدعة أو غش ، كما يود البعض أن يؤمن 

«قياس الطول الموجي على الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي( wavelengths on the electromagnetic spectrum) أثناء نزول النار المقدسة في كنيسة القبر المقدس.»

... عند نزول النار المقدسة ، تنتشر ومضات الضوء عبر جدران الكنيسة. قد ينزل هذا الوميض(الضوء الأزرق) من السقف إلى الأرض ، ويضيء الشموع في نفس الوقت. مع أخذ هذه البيانات في الحسبان ، والتي يؤكدها العديد من شهود العيان ، بالإضافة إلى لقطات الفيديو التي يتم تشغيلها في حركة بطيئة ، يمكننا الافتراض أن إضاءة النار المقدسة هي نتيجة للتفريغ الكهربائي(f electrical discharge) ... من الواضح أن ظهور هذا التفريغ المركز في هذا اليوم المحدد ، في هذا الوقت المحدد وفي هذا الموقع بالتحديد لا يزال غير معروف ، وطبيعة هذه الظاهرة أكثر تعقيدًا بكثير من "البرق" البسيط أثناء العاصفة  ظهور الومضات(الضوء الأزرق) على جدران الكنيسة ، وكذلك حركاته الفوضوية ، يمكن تفسيرها على أنها توهج للبلازما ذات درجة الحرارة المنخفضة ، والتي تنشأ نتيجة الفرق الكبير المحتمل بين السقف وأرضية الكنيسة. العلماء على دراية تامة بهذه الظاهرة 

عند قبول أن إضاءة النار المقدسة هي نتيجة لتفريغ كهربائي(f electrical discharge) ، فمن المنطقي أن نستنتج أنه من خلال تسجيل طيف الإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي ذي الطول الموجي الطويل ، يمكننا أيضًا تسجيل الارتفاع الحاد في شدة الإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي ذي الأطوال الموجية الطويلة ، حقيقة معروفة أن جميع الأجهزة الإلكترونية (مثل الحواسيب ، الكاميرات ، الميكروفون ، إلخ) لها أطياف كهرمغنطيسية معينة ، تردداتها مميزة فهي إما في نطاق التردد المتوسط ​​(حوالي 10 إلى 50 كيلو هرتز) ، أو في نطاق التردد العالي (أعلى من 100 كيلو هرتز). يستحيل على المرء أن يخلط بين إشارات مماثلة مع التصريف الكهربائي ، وهو منخفض التردد بشكل استثنائي (من 0 إلى 10 كيلو هرتز) ...

تم قياس وتسجيل الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي في كنيسة القيامه في 26 أبريل 2008 (9:10 صباحا حتى 3:35 مساء ) ، عشية عيد الفصح ، على مسافة 15 إلى 17 مترا من القبر. 
تم تسجيل طيف الإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي تلقائيًا كل دقيقة على نطاق الترددات kHz 3-0. تم تسجيل شكل الموجة للانبعاث وتم إجراء إعادة حساب أوتوماتيكي لاستجابة تردده  يجب أن تكون الإشارة ، التي يتعين تسجيلها ، قد تسببت في زيادة اتساع شكل موجة الإشارة والارتفاع الحاد في مستوى استجابة الإشارة للترددات المنخفضة (الطول الموجي الطويل).
 بين 15:04 و 15: 08 وقع نزول النار المقدسة. بالنظر إلى أن تسجيل الطيف كان أوتوماتيكياً ، ولحظة ظهور الإشارة على شكل الموجة لا تدوم سوى بضع أجزاء من الثانية ، فإن مظهر الإشارة في الكنيسة لا يمكن اكتشافه. أثناء تحليل البيانات بعد ذلك (تحليل كل صورة من أشكال الموجة المسجلة) ، تم الكشف عن ثلاثة ومضات على طيف الإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي ، والتي يمكن تفسيرها على أنها إشارات طيفية للإشعاع الطويل الموجة ، أي كعلامات للإفراز الكهربائي. للمقارنة ، دعونا نلقي نظرة على شكل موجة قاعدة الإشارة ، التي تم تسجيلها هناك قبل بضع دقائق.



أعلى: إشارات الإشعاع الكهرومغناطيسي في التردد المنخفض. 
أدناه: الزيادة في اتساع شكل الموجة (النقطة A) وارتفاع استجابة التردد (النقطة B) كما هو مسجل في لحظة وصول النار المقدسة. 




لا شك أن مظهر هذه الإشارة كان بسبب تفريغ كهربائي ، قوة يمكن مقارنتها بالإشعاع المنبعث من لحام الأكسجين وآله القطع أثناء تشغيله ... وبناءً على القياسات المذكورة أعلاه ، يمكننا أن نستنتج أنه في لحظة نزول النار المقدسة ، حدث واحد أو العديد من عمليات التفريغ الكهربائية القوية ، والتي يبدو أنها السبب في إضاءة الشموع. لم يتم تحديد مصدر تراكم الإمكانات الكهربائية الشديدة. مثل جميع الافتراضات العلمية ، فإن هذه الفرضية لها الحق في الوجود ، ولكن يجب التحقق منها. وبهذه الطريقة ، من الأفضل بشكل خاص أن تستمر دراسة الظواهر المصاحبة للنار المقدسة على مستوى تكنولوجي أكثر تقدما وعلى أساس سنوي.


قولوله ان الادله معانا والتاريخ معانا والعلم كمان معانا 


​المرجع
http://www.skarlakidis.gr/en/thema/17-2012-09-08-10-35-17.html
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 سبتمبر 2018)

لا انا مش قصدى انهم علشان يؤمنوا او شو لا طبعا 
طيب ما فى كاميرات فى المذبح هل دا بيأثر على ابونا ومبيعرفش يصلى مثلا  فعادى يعنى ومش تشكيك طبعا  عموما حضرتك كلامك كويس وممكن تعمل فيديو ترد على شريف جابر هيبقى عدد المشاهدات اكتر وهيبقى اول فيديو مسيحى للرد على شريف وبعدين خلفية شريف الاسلاميه لها تأثير طبعا عليه واتمنى ربنا ينور عنيه


----------



## stevv (8 سبتمبر 2018)

+ماريا+ قال:


> لا انا مش قصدى انهم علشان يؤمنوا او شو لا طبعا
> طيب ما فى كاميرات فى المذبح هل دا بيأثر على ابونا ومبيعرفش يصلى مثلا  فعادى يعنى ومش تشكيك طبعا  عموما حضرتك كلامك كويس وممكن تعمل فيديو ترد على شريف جابر هيبقى عدد المشاهدات اكتر وهيبقى اول فيديو مسيحى للرد على شريف وبعدين خلفية شريف الاسلاميه لها تأثير طبعا عليه واتمنى ربنا ينور عنيه




تمام ، بس ايه فايده اننا ندخل كاميرا ؟ مفيش اى سبب لده غير تصوير حدوث المعجزة عشان الناس تتأكد ، بالنسبه للمذبح ، انا مقصدش أنها هتخليه ميعرفش يصلى لكن وجود تصوير غرضه التباهى بمعجزة ده مرفوض ، والمذبح مبتحصلش عليه معجزات وطبيعه المعجزة النور ودلالتها بتقتضى دخول البطريرك كممثل للشعب لقبر المسيح حيث الظلمه وفى مكان مقدس ويخرج بالنور للشعب ، وده ملوش اى علاقه بالمذبح
بالنسبه للمشاهدات دورك بقى انك تشاركى المقال عشان يوصل لاكتر عدد من الناس


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 سبتمبر 2018)

نشارك يا فندم طبعا


----------



## Fady N.Iskander (10 سبتمبر 2018)

سلام ونعمه ،،
يا أستاذ Stevv عايز أشوف ردك على الفيديو الجديد بتاع قناة البينة عاملنه مُعلن على الفيس
وشكراً ليك.


----------



## stevv (10 سبتمبر 2018)

Fady N.Iskander قال:


> سلام ونعمه ،،
> يا أستاذ Stevv عايز أشوف ردك على الفيديو الجديد بتاع قناة البينة عاملنه مُعلن على الفيس
> وشكراً ليك.



ايه ده ! ههه هو نزل فيديو جديد
الناس دى بامانه لو عندى وقت كنت وقفتلهم على كل كلمه ،هشوفه واحاول لو عندى وقت أرد عليه
شكرا لاهتمامك


----------



## Fady N.Iskander (10 سبتمبر 2018)

سلام ونعمة ،،، 
أه أحمد سُبيع بيقول لا الأخ رشيد وله البابا تواضروس يقدروا يردوا على الفيديو ههه مش عارف هما ليه شايفين المسيحية أنهم الأقباط بس.


----------



## stevv (10 سبتمبر 2018)

Fady N.Iskander قال:


> سلام ونعمة ،،،
> أه أحمد سُبيع بيقول لا الأخ رشيد وله البابا تواضروس يقدروا يردوا على الفيديو ههه مش عارف هما ليه شايفين المسيحية أنهم الأقباط بس.



فيديو ممل وكلام قديم ياما اتهرس على شويه تأليف ف النص ،إلا ما فى مرجع ف الفيديو كله ! رايح يجيب شويه فيديوهات لناس مش متخصصين فى الكلام ده اصلا ولا فى العلوم النقديه ، وبيقتبس حته من القاموس ويسيب الباقى ، افضالو بس


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 سبتمبر 2018)

رائع فعلا ربنا يباركلك
مجهود جبار 
اتمني لك الخير والصحة


----------



## stevv (12 سبتمبر 2018)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> رائع فعلا ربنا يباركلك
> مجهود جبار
> اتمني لك الخير والصحة



كله بصلواتك


----------



## stevv (13 سبتمبر 2018)

*I am proud of you guys 
يلا عقبال م نكمل 5الاف شير زى شريف هه


​*


----------



## شاهير (28 سبتمبر 2018)

*سلام رب المجد 

نظرا لعجز المسلم  عن تفسير هذه المعجزه 


نراهم قالوا :

الكتاب : اتعاظ الحنفاء بأخبار الأئمة الفاطميين الخلفاء
المؤلف : المقريزي {" أحمد بن علي المقريزي " المعروف باسم " تقي الدين المقريزي " (764 هـ ـ 845 هـ )}
الجزء الثاني>>> الحاكم بأمر الله>>> سنة ثمان وتسعين وثلثمائة

وفيها خرج النصارى من مصر إلى القدس لحضور الفصح بقمامة على عادتهم في كل سنة بتجمل عظيم كما يخرج المسلمون إلى الحج فسأل الحاكم ختكين الضيف العضدي أحد قواده عن ذلك لمعرفته بأمر قمامة فقال هذه بيعة تعظمها النصارى ويحج إليها من جميع البلاد وتأتيها الملوك وتحمل إليها الأموال العظيمة والثياب والستور والفرش والقناديل والصلبان المصوغة من الذهب والفضة والأواني من ذلك وبها من ذلك شيء عظيم‏.‏ 
فإذا كان يوم الفصح واجتمع النصارى بقمامة ونصبت الصلبان وعلقت القناديل في المذبح تحيلوا في إيصال النار إليه بدهن البيلسان مع دهن الزئبق فيحدث له ضياء ساطع يظن من يراه أنها نار نزلت من السماء‏.‏ 
فأنكر الحاكم ذلك وتقدم إلى بشر بن سورين كاتب الإنشاء فكتب إلى أحمد بن يعقوب الداعي أن يقصد القدس ويهدم قمامة وينهبها الناس حتى يعفى أثرها ففعل ذلك‏.‏ 
ثم أمر بهدم ما في أعمال مملكته من البيع والكنائس فخوف أن تهدم النصارى ما في بلادها من مساجد المسلمين فأمسك عن ذلك‏.‏
https://www.orthodoxonline.org/theo...-holy-fire-which-happens-every-year#gsc.tab=0

وفي وقت اخر قالوا :

انه ضوء الفوسفور الابيض 
وثبت ان الفوسفور الابيض ماده حارقه 

يبقي مفيش غير أن سليم العوا ووجدي غنيم يقولوا ان الكنائس بها اسلحه يمكن المسلم يفتكر انه اشعاع نووي !!!! 

وبنور المسيح فقد قام جوش ماكدويل باخراس احمد ديدات في المناظره التي لم تظهرها المواقع الاسلاميه 
والتي انتهتبهزيمة ديدات وكان الموضوع هل صلب السيد المسيح ام لا ؟ وفي المناظره قال ديدات انه لا يوجد قيامه في الاكتاب المقدس !!!! حيث ثبت جهله الشديد 

لذلك مات ديدات وهو لا يستطيع الكلام ( أخرس) https://www.difa3iat.com/25413.html

سلام ونعمه ربنا يسوع المسيح*


----------



## apostle.paul (26 أبريل 2019)

اضافة بسيطة لموضوعك كنا تكلمنا عنها من سنين ولم يحسر احد من اتباع الهالك ان يفتحه فمه ويرد علينا كالعادة

خرج احد المرتزقة يقول وجدتها الفرسفور الابيض هو الحل السحرى اللى هنصب بيه على شوية العيال اللى بيسمعونى " لزوم السبوبة " وكل ادلته فيديو عقى عليه الزمن منشور على كل المنتديات الاسلامية منذ قديم الازل 

ولم يرد هذا المرتزق على اهم نقطتين :

ظ،- تاريخية المعجزة السابقة لزمن اكتشاف الفوسفور الابيض
ظ¢- مواصفات لهب الفوسفور الابيض عند اشتعاله ذاتيا

والرد على كل نقطة فيهم كفيل بدفن كلام هؤلاء الهالكين المرتزقة للابد


اولا زمن اكتشاف الفوسفور الابيض / جدير بالذكر انه مش محتاج علامة ولا جهبذ لو فتح جوجل وعمل سيرش بدائى عن زمن اكتشاف الفوسفور الابيض 

بلاش فى مواقع اجنبية ، يمكن البعيد جاهل مبيعرفش يقرا انجليزى ، اكتبه ياخر بالعربى واقرا وريحنا من جهلك - مش كل ما الدنيا تأزم معاك تعمل فيديو اتفه منك شخصيا تلم بيه قرشين -

https://ar.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/فسفور_أبيض


اقرا كدا

بدأ استخدام الفسفور الأبيض لاول مرة بحسب "الاعتقادات" في القرن التاسع عشر، حيث كان على شكل محلول من الفسفور الأبيض مع مادة ثنائي كبريتيدات الكربون 

طيب بلاش عربى خد انجليزى

In what is perhaps the most disgusting method of discovering an element, phosphorus was first isolated in 1669 by Hennig Brand, a German physician and alchemist, by boiling, filtering and otherwise processing as many as 60 buckets of urine. Thankfully, phosphorus is now primarily obtained from phosphate rock (Ca3(PO4)2).

طيب واقدم ذكر لمعجزة النور كانت امتى ؟

برضة مش محتاجة جهبذ علشان تعمل سيرش على جوجل عن تاريخ المعجزة

هتلاقى اول من اشار ليها هو يوسابيوس فى القرن الرابع

فى القرن ال ايه ؟

الراااااابع

ايام ما كان العرب لسه بيعملوا اله قريش اللى انت بتعبده على شكل عجوة &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;

طيب وفى حد تانى ؟

اة فى راجل كبارة كدا ومؤرخ اسمه Bernardus Monachus فى القرن التاسع هو اول من سجل المعجزة بالتفاصيل

The Holy Fire was first recorded in 867 by the pilgrim Bernard the Wise (Bernardus Monachus)

راجع كتاب 

The Crusades and the Christian World of the East: Rough Tolerance

صفحة ظ¢ظ،ظ¢ هتلاقى الكلام دا بالحرف

وممكن انهى الرد على هذا الكائن التافه الى هذا الحد بعد ان اثبتنا ان زمن اكتشاف الفوسفور الابيض يلى اقدم تاريخ لذكر المعجزة ب قروووون 


بس نكمل

ظ¢- خصائص لهب الفوسفور الابيض عند اشتعاله ذاتيا هل يتوافق اصلا مع شكل ومواصفات النور اللى بيظهر من قبر المسيح ؟

الاجابة لا 

تعالوا نشوف مواصفات لهب الفرسفور الابيض " ممكن ببحث تافه برضة توصل ليه "


قنابل الفسفور الأبيض هي عبارة عن سلاح يعمل عبر امتزاج الفسفور فيه مع الأكسجين. والفسفور الأبيض عبارة عن مادة شمعية شفافة وبيضاء ومائلة للاصفرار، وله رائحة تشبه رائحة الثوم ويصنع من الفوسفات، وهو يتفاعل مع الأكسجين بسرعة كبيرة منتجا نارا ودخان أبيض كثيف، وفي حال تعرض منطقة ما بالتلوث بالفسفور الأبيض يترسب في التربة أو قاع الأنهار والبحار أو حتى على اجسام الاسماك، وعند تعرض جسم الإنسان للفسفور الأبيض يحترق الجلد واللحم فلا يتبقى الا العظم [1] .

تعالوا نلخص مواصفاته 

ظ،- مادة شفافة وشمعية تميل للاصفرار ولها رائحة الثوم 

هو فى مسيحى ولا غير مسيحى شم رائحة ثوم فى كنيسة القيامة لا مؤاخذة ؟؟؟

ظ¢-ينتج نار ودخان ابيض كثيف 

ظ£- لما الانسان ياعزض للفوسفور الابيض يحصله حروق تتدمر الجلد واللحم وميتبقاش منه الا العظم &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;

مغفل كبير وشكلك طلع مدلس مالعادة

نفس الكلام ممكن تقراه عن مدى التاثير المدمر والحارق للفوسفور الابيض على الانسان حتى انه بيستخدم كسلاح كيميائى مدمر

White phosphorus results in painful chemical burn injuries. The resultant burn typically appears as a necrotic area with a yellowish colour and characteristic garlic like odour. White phosphorus is highly lipid soluble and as such, is believed to have rapid dermal penetration once particles are embedded under the skin. Few studies have investigated the degree of tissue destruction associated with white phosphorus injuries. In the experimental animal model, most tissue destruction appears to be secondary to the heat generated by oxidation.


رسالة اخيرة/

ظ،- اخواتى المسيحين ، احتفلوا بسبت الفرح والبهجة ولا تجعلوا مرتزقة جهال يشككوا فى قوة الهنا فهو يشهد كل يوم بايات وعظائم عجز البشر عن تفسيرها وستبقى شهادته الحية هو قيامة يسوع تشهد لقوته ونصرته وغلبته الى اخر الايام والى ان يجئ ، احتفلوا بنصرة المسيا قدرس اسرائيل 

ظ¢- الى المسلمين ، اعلموا ان من اسمعوا لهم هم جهال اولاد جهال كل همه ان يغيروا عقولكم عن التفكير لحظة فى هذا الايمان الحى ، كما رائيتم لدينا القوة والحق والعلم والابداع لنسحق كل كذاب تحت موطئ قدمنا 

ظ£- الى المرتزق صاحب الفيديو ، شوفلك كلبة ومتتحداش على حاجة انت اعبط من انك تتدخل فى تحدى عليها 

انتهى


----------



## stevv (27 أبريل 2019)

apostle.paul قال:


> اضافة بسيطة لموضوعك كنا تكلمنا عنها من سنين ولم يحسر احد من اتباع الهالك ان يفتحه فمه ويرد علينا كالعادة
> 
> خرج احد المرتزقة يقول وجدتها الفرسفور الابيض هو الحل السحرى اللى هنصب بيه على شوية العيال اللى بيسمعونى " لزوم السبوبة " وكل ادلته فيديو عقى عليه الزمن منشور على كل المنتديات الاسلامية منذ قديم الازل
> 
> ...



هو فى حد تانى اتكلم ف الفسفور اعتقد آخر واحد كان سبيع وهو كالعاده بيكرر نفسه من 2008


----------

